# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم FuriousGold تحديثات :  9/12/2015 QCOM ST / SPDTool / OTZFlasher / MTKReader Updates Released

## mohamed73

[x] ADDED *ZTE (SFR) STARXTREM* DIRECT UNLOCK ON '*ADB MODE*' (REQUIRES ROOT)   
[x] ES-GTM-TIGO-P108E2FM(G)(S)(U)V1.0.0B05 - DIRECT UNLOCK
[x] HUAWEI FC312EV100R001C7vB100 - DIRECT UNLOCK    
[x] *AFRICELL CONGO AFI1+* FULL SUPPORT AND UNLOCK VIA PATCHED FIMRWARE
[x] *ZAMTEL MODEL-X2-2* FULL SUPPORT AND UNLOCK VIA PATCHED FIMRWARE
[x] *GO178* FULL SUPPORT AND UNLOCK VIA PATCHED FIMRWARE 
NEW FILES:  AFRICELL CONGO AFI1+_EN_FR-2PATCHED.spdZAMTEL MODEL-X2-2_EN-2PATCHED.spdGO178_MOVISTAR_EN_ES-2PATCHED.spd1016G-3[X=A]TWIE.spd  
[x] ADDED ZTE R259 READ-WRITE FLASH/UNLOCK/IMEI REPAIR/FORMAT   
[x] FIXED ACER Z205 CONNECTION 
NEW FULL INSTALLER ADDED TO THE SUPPORT : FGInstall_08122015.exe 
best regards,
FuriouSTeaM

----------

